# Snail keeper?



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So i have dwarf puffers, and i want to keep a ready supply of snails for them.

The probem is, my lfs gives me little cone-shell pest snails for free, if i throw them all in at once into the dp tank, 15+ snails will all be gobbled up at once. if i put them into my other tank, they ravage my plants. 

Is there any suggestions yall have as to how i could keep the snails with out buying a whole nother tank set up? i dont have the money or the space right now,

thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Get a big jar or a 1 gallon betta bowl.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Get a big jar or a 1 gallon betta bowl.


Agreed, or if you keep cats like I do, you can just use the big kitty litter buckets to hold some snails. Or a Rubbermaid container, or a bucket, or a large plastic container, or... you get the point. Just make sure whatever you use can hold water without bursting, and that you gut load the snails before you feed them to your fish, and everything will be fine


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So it dosent need a filter or heater or airpump or anything?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No I don't think so. I keep all the pest snails I find in my aquarium, in a little 1 gallon bowl. When the water gets dirty, I change it out. Other than that, the snails don't really need any work. I rarely feed them too.


----------

